# Abudhabi Employment VISA requirements



## unsw09 (Aug 31, 2016)

Dear All,

One of my friends from Kuwait (resident) has got a job offer from a company in Abudhabi and has resigned from the existing employment. However, his current employer is not ready to relieve him despite serving a proper notice (3 months). So he is not sure if he should go to mintistry of labor or exit Kuwait without cancelling the visa.

Now the prospective employer from Abudhabi (PRO) has asked for the visa cancellation copy/proof along with exit visa copy.

Hence wondering if the visa cancellation proof from Kuwait is really required for Abudhabi Visa?

Your kind experience/advice would be highly appreciated.
THx in advance
BR


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

unsw09 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> One of my friends from Kuwait (resident) has got a job offer from a company in Abudhabi and has resigned from the existing employment. However, his current employer is not ready to relieve him despite serving a proper notice (3 months). So he is not sure if he should go to mintistry of labor or exit Kuwait without cancelling the visa.
> 
> ...


Yes it is required to proceed with applying for visa in Abu Dhabi. 
If you do not cancel the visa and leave the country you will be considered as absconding which is not good to have on your profile. It is advisable that you talk to the Ministry of Labor and seek proper visa cancellation since it is your right provided you do not have any special condition set to your contract in Kuwait.


----------



## unsw09 (Aug 31, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> Yes it is required to proceed with applying for visa in Abu Dhabi.
> If you do not cancel the visa and leave the country you will be considered as absconding which is not good to have on your profile. It is advisable that you talk to the Ministry of Labor and seek proper visa cancellation since it is your right provided you do not have any special condition set to your contract in Kuwait.


Thank you Vikaschandra for your kind reply!

Yes, he is going to complete all the formalities needed for the exit procedure even if it takes time.

Just one more question, will he able to get tourist visa for UAE after cancellation of Kuwait residence visa? Or he should apply before cancelling the residency visa? He wishes to directly go to UAE in place of his home country when he exits Kuwait.

Thanks in advance!
BR


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

unsw09 said:


> Thank you Vikaschandra for your kind reply!
> 
> Yes, he is going to complete all the formalities needed for the exit procedure even if it takes time.
> 
> ...


Hi,
What is his "home" country - which passport does he have?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## unsw09 (Aug 31, 2016)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> What is his "home" country - which passport does he have?
> Cheers
> Steve


Hi Steve,

Sorry if I did not mention it earlier, he has Indian passport and home country is India.

Thanks in advance!
Best regards


----------

